# Shimano Compact Set : Fc-r600/r700 Vs. Fc-4550...



## thedips

ok.. looked around.. found the thread comparing FC-R600 VS. R700... mainly being weight..
mostly being somewhat similar in most respect.

i did see this thread going heavy in R700 VS R600..
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=60810

but what is the major differences between the R600/R700 models and the lower FC-4550..i know it says 9 speed, so just spaced wider? weight as well? any differences in build material / quality?  

and it seems that PBK would be the cheapest place to purchase the R600/700... including the bbcups needed for install.. anyone else find anywhere cheaper? thanks !  


any info will be greatly appreciated.. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## jetdog9

Ultegra SL compact crank is out (FC-6650) now... supposed to be lighter than regular Ultegra. I got mine for $250, I bet anybody else could do a lot better.


----------



## ispoke

I'm shopping for compact cranks for a 9-speed drivetrain, and will probably purchase chainrings separately (TA offers more sizes and claim more durability). Adding to this topic - first some (hopefully) apples-to-apples weights from a single online source:

Weight with BB:
R4550 - 795g (170mm)
R600 - not listed but generally cited as ~10g lighter than R4550
R700 - 725 g (170mm)

Comparison with Sugino Alpina listed at Velo-Orange: 665 g + 258 g BB = 923 g

Today I called Shimano USA to ask about their lower priced compact cranks. They confirmed the following:

4550 & 600 - same crank arm forging, same finish level, same small chainring

4550 - mounting feet sized for 9-speed chains
600 - mounting feet shaved for 10-speed chains (narrower gap between rings, by a fraction)

4550 - 9 speed big ring
600 - 10 speed big ring (thinner?)

Day tourers and randonneurs who use the Sugino XD600/700/Alpina models as a reference will find that even the low budget FC-R4550 is lighter than the nicest Sugino setup. The 4550/600 forging has an organic shape which _might _look good with TA chainrings. And retrofitting chainrings on a 4550 costs about $80 less than a retrofitted Sugino Alpina.

While the Q-factors published in Bicycle Quarterly don't vary much between Sugino and Shimano, generally it appears that Shimano is a tad narrower, so some might consider that a small improvement over Sugino. Of course Campy and Ritchey (and others) all have still lower Q's.

I'm not a weight weenie but thought the comparison insightful. And of course aesthetics are in the eye of the beerholder. That's my 2c...


----------



## ispoke

After squirreling around online some more, most references suggest that both the 4500 and 600 are forged/solid/c-section crank arms. Whereas the 700 is a hollow arm crank. All use a "Hollowtech" compatible spindle, which can be misleading because it sounds a lot like hollow arms.

I don't think it changes my conclusions above, but I don't want to mislead those who are looking for a specific manufacturing spec and ultimate "stiffness".


----------



## Dr_John

Right. Unfortunately "Hollowtech II" can refer to the casting used for FC-700 on up or to the external BB crank mounting system. I usually think of it as the former, but it does cause some confusion.


----------



## ispoke

*R600 in hand!*

I was browsing eBay looking for a 4550, and ended up winning these 600s for $25 including shipping. Not including chainrings. Follow the link to my flickr account for more photos...


----------



## ispoke

*R600 with TA rings*

I got the new kit together in time for the LA River Ride today. I was hoping the crank would look this good with TA chainrings.










Perhaps the fat crank arm looks a tad heavy, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## phoward

*4550 to r600 solved!*

I bought a 4550 for climbing. 

It's cheap and after installed I notice that when shifting from 50 to 34 the chain get stuck in the middle of both chainring without engaging the gear.

After 15 min of comparing my dura-ace 53/39 with this discovered the main difference. 10spd crank has 3.5mm gap between chainring and 4550 has 4mm. I put the crank of the working bench and took out 0,5mm with a file and voila!

The crank works great, no more shifting problem and still have money in my wallet.


----------



## alexapi32

Is there any possibility of getting the FC-R600 working with a 8-speed cassete (12-34T)?
It doesnt even have to shift to the easiest gears, i never use them


----------

